# Weird electric issue...



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello folks. So I have what I think is a weird problem here that I can't seem to get my head around and was thinking maybe someone here could help or at least explain what could be the issue. 

The electric in my attic keeps shutting off. And when I say shutting off I don't mean blowing the breaker as it does not trip. It just shuts off. It shuts off at somewhat random times. Sometimes it seems like it may be over loaded, other times it just happens out of nowhere. So here is the weird part... On the same circuit is my oven, and the only way to get the power flowing again is to turn the oven on for a second. 

I would think if it was being overloaded it would trip the breaker but again, it never does...so does anyone have any ideas on why this would happen? I don't get it. Why does turning on my oven make it all come back on until the next time it happens????


Thanks in advance!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Call a professional electrician, a well respected one....what I think it is, is you have a short on that circuit...a bare wire touching metal some where, which can potentially cause a fire if it's exposed or it could be in a junction box. The electrician can trace all the wires and give you his expert advice.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The attic circuit is branched off of the oven?? Strange......Where is the circuit tied in with the oven?? 

I'd say most often when a circuit goes dead without tripping the breaker it is a loose neutral.

Unless you are *very* familiar with circuitry and breaker panels you'll need to call a professional or someone qualified. First thing to check will be the neutral lug (in the panel) to make sure the connections are tight for the oven and main service cable. If there is a circuit breaker for the attic you will have to trace the wires and make sure the neutral lug is tight. Once you are in there you may as well check each and every neutral lug......AFTER YOU DE-ENERGIZE the entire panel. Even though you shut off the main breaker the panel is still extremely dangerous and the exposed lugs on the "main" will still be "hot". 

If you've noticed any other anomalies with your electric.....lights dimming or getting brighter at times......you will need to have the power company check the meter base for loose connections ASAP. A loose neutral anywhere in the service is bad news and can create an over-voltage situation that can destroy electronic devices. 

**Nothing should be branched through your oven circuit. If possible, find where the attic is tied in with the oven and run a new line for the attic to the breaker panel with its own breaker.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

It is a second floor kitchen as the house was originally two apartments and the old wiring was left as is. 

If the neutral was loose in the panel, why would it happen at random times? Wouldn't it need to be bumped or moved or something? 

And I'm still wondering, why does turning the oven on jump start it?


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

When the circuit is pulling power it generates heat, which cause the metal to expand and as the current changes, even slightly, it cools. This expansion and contraction is causing the circuit to open and close, like flipping a light switch.


----------

